
China Is Reopening Its Wet Markets. That's Good - miked85
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2020-04-04/coronavirus-closing-china-s-wet-markets-isn-t-a-solution
======
oof8
Is this good too (NSFL):
[https://www.youtube.com/embed/eMN9uLeq0ZY](https://www.youtube.com/embed/eMN9uLeq0ZY)

~~~
miked85
Give Bloomberg some time, they may see the upside to this.

